
History of the browser user-agent string - 3cham
http://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/
======
DrScump
a plea to developers out there: _please_ respect the user-agent string
contents even when you know it's a mobile device by other means.

if a user has gone to the trouble to manually set user agent, it's no accident
-- it's an attempt to avoid the buggy crap that so many sites "customize" for
mobile.

e.g. Stubhub, TV Guide, TicketExchange, ...

And, _no_ , I won't let you track my location, so stop asking.

